# No Till Lime



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm venturing into taboo territory. I'm going to no til drill Red River Crabgrass into fescue pasture that has been damaged from all the rain we've had. Likely going to incorporate it with pelletized lime so it meters better.

I got to wondering if no till drilling lime on acidic ground would help jumpstart ph correction. Would this theory work incorporating lime with a 50/50 blend of Gaucho Bermuda and Red River Crabgrass until I apply a fall application of lime?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I've been no-till for at least 15 years. I have used pelletized lime as a broadcast carrier, but as you know pelletized lime is $$$ more than ag lime. How I do it, is start the year before, liming in the fall, than plant late summer (based off soil tests). I have limed again the fall of seeding year, but only once (my first year's of no-tilling and taking more/better soil samples). I personally don't like to apply much more than a ton of lime per application. If a lot is needed (much more than a ton), I split into, applying fall/spring or fall/fall.

With your rain, you might be in a catch 22 situation. Where it is to acidic for the grass to even begin growing/establishing. I believe it takes some time for lime to work (pelletized is faster, is my limited knowledge).

What ph are you looking at and how much lime is being called for might give everyone a better take on your situation.

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I typically lime the year before. What I was aiming to do is put pelletized lime right in the row with the seed, just like you would when planting corn and fertilizer together. Like incorporating lime when you till, this would be getting a jump on ph correction without waiting another season/year. The plan is to follow with broadcasting Ag lime this fall.

When I finally got to talk to the agronomist from the seed company, she said it would work to boost the soil immediately around the seed. My only trouble would be staying at a quarter inch depth with a no till drill and that's why a lot of guys will cultipack it in. She was away from her office when we talked (visiting sites), she didn't know off hand what my mixture would be so I'm waiting on that.

I can plant at 4.6 for the crabgrass and 4.8 for the Bermuda so I'm good there, was just wanting to give it a little boost as I'm right there depending on area of the one field I have concern.


----------

